# Fallon retires- profound depression



## Shadowdancing (4 July 2016)

Actually sounds very serious from the BBC's update. I hope he gets help and can recover. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/horse-racing/36702847


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 July 2016)

That's really sh***t, he is a super jockey yet has always has problems, how this  has "suddenly" come to light is beyond me.
[hugs to Keiron], get well soon. xxx


----------



## Lanky Loll (4 July 2016)

Sadly he's struggled for years, and he's not alone.  Retirement will be tough for him, as it is for others and was for Pat Eddery, here's hoping that he gets the best help possible now and in the future.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 July 2016)

O'Callaghan [Irish trainer/employer] will stick by him and keep him going , I am sure he has plenty of friends who will rally round, its just a blip [i hope], he can get through it, and I hope he gets his life back on track asap.


----------



## Spilletta (4 July 2016)

What a horrible illness, hope he can get all the help he needs and make a good recovery. Sounds like he's got good support, including from trainer Michael O'Callaghan (re: Racing Post website news).


----------

